# i5 configuration request for Rs 30k for gaming etc.



## maxtor (Feb 26, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Browsing the internet with probable downloads of movies and games, gaming with games like Crysis, Half Life and the latest games without really using maximum specs just casual gaming, watching HD movies and casual listening to music. 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs 30k stretchable by a few Ks

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Not initially maybe later yes.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Max possible for using the system well

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Size of the screen should be 20 or 22 in. and max resolution

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: By an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In a week.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Don't have any components though may mention that I already have 5.1 speakers for the games and music.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: New Delhi, guess everything is available in NP.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Prefer an Intel configuration preferably i5 if possible unless AMD's price justifies its performance.  

I may move the system around the house time and again and may need wifi. Like to keep the option of playing Blu-ray open for now.

Last but not the least if SandyBridge is round the corner say a few weeks is it worth waiting?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 2.3k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
MSI HD6850 @ 10.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2k
Total 34.3k

You can go for a 20" if you want but you'll lose FullHD res.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 27, 2011)

But any intel sandybridge for the same price. If possible then without a GPU for will also do coz he can get a GPU later but not the CPU.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67BL B3 @ 6k
Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 2.3k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Total 33.3k

This will only allow him to play low settings. 
But yeah much better if he adds a 6950/560 after a month or two.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 27, 2011)

just try to get nzxt gamma @ 2.1k instead of elite 310..that will be much better case!!


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 27, 2011)

But why???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But why???


What are you refering to?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 27, 2011)

The cabyy selection. Why should he opt for NZXT GAMMA rather than CM-310.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

^^gamma is much better. it has little cable management compared to none of 310. gamma has better ventilation, bottom mounted psu and better quality.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 27, 2011)

^^in ~2k range nothing's better than gamma!!


----------



## maxtor (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the nice replies. I was actually looking for a mainly Intel config preferably i5. Can someone help me please since I am buying the stuff in the week ahead.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

maxtor said:


> Thanks for the nice replies. I was actually looking for a mainly* Intel config preferably i5.* Can someone help me please since I am buying the stuff in the week ahead.


Increase your budget by 10k.

Gaming performance is a blend of processor and graphic card. You can get an i5 config in your budget but without discrete graphics.

Go with this and add graphic card later.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k
> Intel DH67BL B3 @ 6k
> Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
> Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 2.3k
> ...


----------



## maxtor (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey I have sanction for stretching my budget to 40k as of today! Let me know a good Graphics card. Also is Sandybridge out does anyone know or is it round the corner? Should I wait - just for my Sandybridge?!


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

maxtor said:


> Hey I have sanction for stretching my budget to 40k as of today! Let me know a good Graphics card. Also is Sandybridge out does anyone know or is it round the corner? Should I wait - just for my Sandybridge?!


Sandy Bridge is already out and available.


----------



## maxtor (Feb 27, 2011)

That's really great! So will the config above change or need to be tweaked? Also which Sandybridge if there are many types of them? I am more and more excited to be getting a config at this point in time with Sandybridge out 

Thanks in advance and thanks many times for the configs also...


----------



## masterkd (Feb 27, 2011)

for graphics card get a 6850 with the above config
and get nzxt gamma instead of elite 310


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

6850 is a nice choice. A killer deal at 9.5k.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

But the 6850 would not be sufficient for his budget.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

@Saswat23 :* I think 6850 is what is suggested not 6950 !...*
refer the below sites & let me know, what are the prices mentioned ?

1.MSI R6850 PM2D1GD5 Graphics Card

2. TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5/OC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

3. *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=14549

Now 6850 is a ideal deal for this setup. 1+ to Ishu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

masterkd.xp said:


> ^^in ~2k range nothing's better than gamma!!



i know that. thats why i gave its benefits.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 28, 2011)

^it was not for you..it was for saswat23!!


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> 6850 is a nice choice. A killer deal at 9.5k.



@dep5kor:
Now do you get, why i told 6850 wont be sufficient.

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

The 6850 would just extend his budget by 2-3k.
I dont think he can adjust that additional 2-3k.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

i think the OP has already increased his budget to 10k, so don't you think 6850 won't be sufficient.

BTW as OP is from New Delhi, the prices whatever we mentioned is only for his reference & again its always lesser in Metropolitian Cities Delhi.

I think you got why others also has suggested 6850.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2011)

dep5kor,
I think you are right.

*Edit:* New thread created for Saswat's queries. **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/137348-graphic-card-under-5k.html*


----------



## maxtor (Mar 4, 2011)

I am still tilted towards i5 and would like to go in for Sandybridge maybe a i5 2400, if all goes well. 

So then how long should I wait any idea - is it true that these processors will appear again in a revised form with stickers marked REV in 10 days? 

If I am without a graphics card initially will I be able to play NFS even with low settings - will there not be a lag? 

Also, can I watch HD downloaded movies comfortably? 

I also needed wifi for the desktop. Any details about the same?

Last question - if I want music optimized, will there be a need for a sound card. I have a set of 5.1 Intex speakers.  I know Intex sounds like a bad choice but the speakers sounded nice when I bought them from Croma compared to even a set of Altec Lansing mid-range ones.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

That depends on which NFS. Anything before Carbon on high. Don't know about the rest.

You can easily watch 1080p movies.

No you don't need a sound card for that.

They will be marked Rev B3 or just B3.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone know about Rev B3/B3 in the market. Don't want to get conned into one of the recalled stuff .

Should I ask for any wifi card for the desktop. I do all my shopping from Infra Network in Nehru Place - but the guys there are just sellers and may not know the latest about tech.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

Nehru Place?
Go to the Meghalaya building. (Something like that).
Its the closest from the metro station and SMC, C2C etc are all there.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been told that though Intel i5 2400 with Intel motherboard have been recalled, i5 2400 with Asus motherboard are good to go. How are Asus motherboards and what changes needed?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

^^first ask him if that asus mobo is B3 revision?


----------



## maxtor (Mar 10, 2011)

As I understand only the Intel mobo i5 2400 combination was recalled and that the Asus combo was not recalled. In any case I have decided to wait another 7-10 days which is when Intel B3 is expected.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone heard or seen B3 i5 selling in the market?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes it is avail in shops....


----------



## maxtor (Apr 11, 2011)

I finally decided to go for the configuration below and incurred the following costs:

PHENOM II X4 + GIGABYTE GA 88 GMA UD 2H - 10,904.76
Seagate HDD 500GB Sata - 1,642.86
DDR-3 CORSAIR x2 - 2,571.42
HD 6850 - 10,000.00
BENQ  2220 HD - 7,095.24
COOLER MASTER CABINET - 1,761.90
COOLER MASTER SMPS 500W - 2,238.10
Netgear Wifi Pci Card 54 Mbps  - 714.29
NUMERIC UPS 600 EX 1,571.43
Dvd Writer Samsung833.33
QLX KEYBOARD - 428.57
Sub-total - 39,761.90
VAT - 1,988.10
Total - 41,750.00

Ignore the caps since I pasted my invoice directly above. All the stuff was bought from Infra Network in Nehru place. I asked for a technician to install who came to my house and did the needful for Rs 200. I was going through some of the threads in this forum and am really grateful for the inputs, more so for the responses on my thread.


----------



## d3p (Apr 12, 2011)

maxtor said:


> I finally decided to go for the configuration below and incurred the following costs:
> 
> PHENOM II X4 + GIGABYTE GA 88 GMA UD 2H - 10,904.76
> Seagate HDD 500GB Sata - 1,642.86
> ...



Congrats. good purchase, but which is the PSU model you have purchased ???


----------



## maxtor (Apr 12, 2011)

I had asked for PSU - FSP Saga II 500W but I got Tacens Supero 500W and I was told that it is equal if not superior quality.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

maxtor said:
			
		

> @ d3p5kor - I had asked for PSU - FSP Saga II 500W but I got Tacens Supero 500W and I was told that it is equal if not superior quality. Since I have known Anil who owns the place I did not have any doubts.


OEM of Tacens Supero = FSP Saga II.

But if you've got CM 500w, then I'm sure that it is Extreme Power and it is poor.


----------



## d3p (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW if you get Tacen Supero 500w, then its good. Check with your reseller.

CM Extreme series is pretty poor.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

ico said:


> *OEM of Tacens Supero = FSP Saga II*.



Wrong , oem of tacens supero 500 or 600 is fsp. Its a superior product than saga II. Its got four 12v rails with 18amps each.

They are modular psu's with 80+ bronze rating( 89% full load efficiency) and are extremely silent and cool in operation.

This is having 89%+ bronze certification
Max Output: +3.3 V: 36 A
+5V: 30 A +5 V: 30 A
+12V1: 18 A +12 V1: 18 A
+12V2: 18 A +12 V2: 18 A
+12V3: 18 A +12 V3: 18 A
+12V4: 18 A +12 V4: 18 A
-12V: 0,8 A -12V: 0.8 A
+5Vsb: 3 A +5 Vsb: 3 A

Full Modular and ultra silent. Active PFC design with PF> 0.99


I must say that tacens supero is not only better than fsp saga II but also better than corsair vx series.

Pricewise, *tacens supero 500 @ 3k *and *tacens supero 600 @ 3.5k *

Check the official site *here*.

Read the review in the pc buying guide thread post no. 124 by *cilus*.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2011)

maxtor said:


> I finally decided to go for the configuration below and incurred the following costs:
> 
> PHENOM II X4 + GIGABYTE GA 88 GMA UD 2H - 10,904.76
> Seagate HDD 500GB Sata - 1,642.86
> ...



Its not all clear.
1. What is the model no. Of that PII X4..
2. You mean 2x2GB of Corsair RAM..
3. Which brand HD6850 did you get..
4. What CM cabinet did you get..
5. What is the CM SMPS u bought..


----------



## maxtor (Apr 12, 2011)

1. What is the model no. Of that PII X4..- AMD Phenom
2. You mean 2x2GB of Corsair RAM..- yes
3. Which brand HD6850 did you get..- Sapphire
4. What CM cabinet did you get..- Elite 310
5. What is the CM SMPS u bought.. - Invoice mistake, it's actually tacens supero 500


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2011)

maxtor said:


> 1. What is the model no. Of that PII X4..- AMD Phenom Means PII X4 840 like that... Gotcha
> 2. You mean 2x2GB of Corsair RAM..- yes
> 3. Which brand HD6850 did you get..- Sapphire
> 4. What CM cabinet did you get..- Elite 310
> 5. What is the CM SMPS u bought.. - *Invoice mistake, it's actually tacens supero 500*



Nice purchase man.


----------



## d3p (Apr 12, 2011)

maxtor said:


> 1. What is the model no. Of that PII X4..- AMD Phenom
> 2. You mean 2x2GB of Corsair RAM..- yes
> 3. Which brand HD6850 did you get..- Sapphire
> 4. What CM cabinet did you get..- *Elite 310*
> 5. What is the CM SMPS u bought.. - Invoice mistake, it's actually t*acens supero 500*



Decent Purchase Dude, Congrats once again.....


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Wrong , oem of tacens supero 500 or 600 is fsp.


yup, it is FSP Epsilon. Got carried away there as I have the tendency to write Saga II whenever I suggest FSP. Had posted this before: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1361341-post3.html


----------



## maxtor (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. However I am having some issues. System goes blank every few minutes with a blue screen error. Fault repair option does not work and ends in cannot repair. I tried to start wifi through the wifi card but did not come on. I suspect win 7 may be the problem - I am thinking maybe xp is better. Cant decide.


----------



## maxtor (Oct 10, 2011)

It's been working very well for the last 5 months. Sadly, I have a personal compulsion for working on a laptop and need one urgently - have to sell this great system. So I am unwillingly letting go of this system at a great price for someone who needs it and can take care of it. Ad in Bazaar section in this forum. If you're planning go for it asap.

Unable to post in that section for some unknown reason. Please mail me asap at manvij at Hotmail dot com and let me know your mob and how much you will give. Will contact you after 1-2 days. Remember, only if you are very serious and ready.


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ it has been deleted because of Bazaar rule violations. Post according to the rules.  Thanks.


----------



## maxtor (Oct 10, 2011)

I am not sure which rule I violated it was just a straightforward ad. Anyway I will read rules again. Thanks


----------

